# Aah! New stable jitters!!



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

id ask how there facilities are and what they include. is it a friendly atmosphere. i don't really know any other questions but id just go out and check it.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Ask about the kinds of people that are there on a regular basis. You want to feel confident that someone knowledgeable will be around most of the time in case something happens to your horse. You might also ask about their land management practices. Do they rotate fields? Do they fertilize and seed every year? How do they dispose of their manure, or do they spread it in the fields? Stuff like that, just try to put yourself in Maia's place, ask questions regarding the kind of home she will be living in 24/7.

Other than that, you could nitpick, but that would get old. I'd just go out to the barns a few times to see how they look.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah send me a private PM and I'll help you out.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

*What kind of turn out, how much, ect
*What do they feed? How much, what times of the day (for surprise visits), is it extra costs if you need them to feed certain things.
*Is there Extra charge if you need them to blanket, or any other charges.
*What vet do they have on call
*their personal history/experience with horses
*Who will be handling your horse/ who cleans the stalls/how many times a day
*what are the stable hours
*Are there any rules?
*How often they change the water
*tack locker/ tack room/ wash rack, ect
*If you need it, is there a place to park your trailer overnight, ect.
*How often do other horses come and go (for diseases, ect.).
*What is there requirements for shots/worming
*Do they have a scheduled farrier?
*Do they live on the property
*How many horses do they stall (I just like to know, it's not really important).
*I like to ask how they would deal with situations that arise like horse s not getting along in turnout, or If they've ever had any accidents.
*I like to get a feel for how the other boarders are, so even asking if the other boarders are pretty friendly, or if they stick to themselves is ok I think.

Hmmmm....I know I'm forgetting something....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful list, FS! Thank you!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yep yep! let us know how it goes


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Im so glad we dont have to worry about boarding facilities in AUS...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, FS pretty much covered it, lol!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

8)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your help; Maia is moving to her new home tomorrow!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome, keep us updated!!


----------

